
Is CGI Software Poised to Kill Photography? It's Close - jamesbritt
http://motherboard.vice.com/2012/5/15/is-cgi-software-poised-to-kill-photography-it-s-close--2
======
dtm1
Sure, renders could make for interesting product shots. But can they compete
with a photographers' eye?

